# Bottle Room



## Doctor McMunn (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi All,
 I haven't posted in a while but still read all the great threads.  Please pardon my screwups as I attempt to post some pix of my new bottle room . The bottle room is new , and so is the photographer (me).  I finally joined the 21st century and bought a digital camera and the pix seem to require alot of re-sizing (Irfan suggestions from previous posts greatly appreciated).  Also, I finally banished, er I mean moved, the foosball table to the garage. Rowdy teenagers, flying foosballs and Bitters are a scary combination.  Anyhow, I am going to try to post some pix so your patience is appreciated !  Cheers,
 Richard

 Hey it worked, so I'm going to try some more !


----------



## Doctor McMunn (Mar 29, 2008)

Haven't figured out how to post more than one picture per post yet.  Here are the cabins, schnapps and gins ...


----------



## Doctor McMunn (Mar 29, 2008)

Pint-sized schnapps and gins...


----------



## Doctor McMunn (Mar 29, 2008)

Soules and Doyles...


----------



## Doctor McMunn (Mar 29, 2008)

And my faves .  Thanks for looking !  
 Richard.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Mar 29, 2008)

SWEET ROOM.  Got anymore closeups.  They look great!!!  There is some great color in that room.


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 29, 2008)

AMAZING.  Now that is what I want.  WoW.  Keep the pics coming.  How long did it take to amass that collection.  Speechless here.
 Madpaddla


----------



## madman (Mar 29, 2008)

oh my lord that is amazing ! wow killer collection!  im also speechless mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 30, 2008)

Some vr. nice bottles!...I'd be nervous with a foosball table in there too....[]                                                  
                                                                                            Joe


----------



## deer4x4 (Mar 30, 2008)

that is one beatiful collection there thanks for sharing 
 bob


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

Very nice display and collection, Richard. I love bottles that offer a wide color variety like the Wolfes and Townsends do. ~Jim


----------



## Doctor McMunn (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys.  I will take some more closeups if the sun comes out later.  I have been collecting for about 35 years (man I'm getting old !) ever since my brother and I stumbled upon an old 1890s dump while goofing off in a local creek.  Most of my better stuff has been acquired through auctions and ebay over the past 10 years.  I hope to put some glass shelves in the windows, but windstorms (and hurricanes) make me a little nervous...

 Richard


----------



## idigjars (Mar 30, 2008)

Richard, Great looking display, great looking bottles.  Nice pics also.  Thanks for sharing your collection with us.               Paul


----------



## glass man (Mar 30, 2008)

FAR OUT!


----------



## logueb (May 6, 2008)

Truly Amazing Richard.  Thanks for sharing such a collection.


----------



## bunchesofbottles (May 6, 2008)

BEAU-TI-FUL! Absolutely. 
 Have you tried selecting a different Megapixel in the camera menu before you take a pic? On my digital it works like a charm, no resizing and takes a great pic for emails. 

 Chris


----------

